# Which do you prefer......



## g.alemy0218 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello all

I am a big fan of the Mylands Finishing ( the cellulose sanding sealer, friction polish, carnuba wax) and I use my pens all the time and the finish holds up great. But I thought I would give the tripoli,white diamond method a try. I was not very pleased with the overall finish, I put the tripoli on first, buffed it and then the white diamond and then buffed it. Did I do everything correctly?

I have also used a polyacrylic method. While on the lathe, I put a coat of polyacrylic on it and use a blow dryer to dry it while spinning on the lathe and I do usually 3 coats and truns out great also.

For those that do the Mylands method and those that do the tripoli and white diamond which do you prefer?

Thanks
Gregg


----------



## rtjw (Dec 2, 2005)

I would prefer the mylands over the tripoli but I use CA more than both combined.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 2, 2005)

Neither tripoli or white diamond are a finish, they are buffing compounds.
I would imagine a waxy residue might be considered a "finish" but  I doubt it is long lasting.
Butchers"bowling alley wax" says "white diamond" on the can and it is carnauba wax but I don't think that is what you are referring to.
For down and dirty I use the Mylands as you describe but I am liking Deft spray lacquer more and more.


----------



## g.alemy0218 (Dec 2, 2005)

Tell me some about the Deft spray laquer?


----------



## ldimick (Dec 2, 2005)

Eagle,

I have used Deft and now use Enduro. The problem that I had with Deft spray was that it did not seem to lay down as consistent a coat as dipping in Enduro does. I turned a bowl last week and just for grins [)] I sprayed it with Deft. I was extemely disappointed in the little points that formed on the sprayed surface. It was sort of a prickly feeling. Nothing that a good rubbing with steel wool didn't fix.


----------



## Easysport (Dec 2, 2005)

I haven't used Deft, but like Lynn I use Enduro and am extreemly happy with it up this point. I only due pens.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 3, 2005)

Contrary to the negative feelings about friction polishes, I have found that the pens I did w/Mylands still look like they did when I delivered them. One for sure I know has been used daily from three months now and still looks as it did the day it was handed over. I also use Deft gloss lacquer, but I dip according the Russ Fairfield's instructions. These are also holding up well, but take longer to cure. I'm learning to be more patient and my customers don't mind. I will use CA if I'm on a deadline.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ldimick_
> <br />Eagle,
> 
> I have used Deft and now use Enduro. The problem that I had with Deft spray was that it did not seem to lay down as consistent a coat as dipping in Enduro does. I turned a bowl last week and just for grins [)] I sprayed it with Deft. I was extemely disappointed in the little points that formed on the sprayed surface. It was sort of a prickly feeling. Nothing that a good rubbing with steel wool didn't fix.


I just spray light coats and mm to level
Execellent results(He said smugly and self righteously)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 3, 2005)

I began using Myland's sanding sealer, followed by their cellulose friction finish. Results satisfactory but wear factor was very poor. Later I added Myland's melamine over the other two in an attempt to make the finish more durable. Didn't happen. Still very poor wear factor. When/if I am able to purchase the Deft spray, I'll try that. Using something else currently that takes days to dry but is very tough and water resistant. But dry time is unacceptable.


----------



## 4reel (Dec 11, 2005)

I have used Myland, Enduro and now Minwax water based polycrylic High Gloss. The Minwax gives me the same results as the Enduro and costs tons less and no shiping, I got it at Home Depot. 
I would love to hear about those that are getting finishes that are very deep, is that accomplised by many layers or are these pens dipped? I put on about two coats plus sealer. I have purchased a pen that has a very clear and deep finish that I would love to duplicate


----------



## jdavis (Dec 12, 2005)

Applt Deft in several coats with light sanding betwen caots. I think you will like the shine


----------



## wayneis (Dec 12, 2005)

The Minwax Polycrylic will give you the gloss but it doesn't have the hardners in that Enduro has so it won't hold up near as long.  If you want a deep finish just pile on the coats and then sand with MM after it has cured for a while.  The more coats that you build up the longer it takes to cure.

Wayne


----------

